# co-axial to rca conversion



## ugabulldog (Oct 16, 2006)

I have a wall mounted tv that connects to dish box via hdmi cable inside wall. I have a co-axial cable that runs inside wall that is not being used. Can I somehow convert the coax cable to a rca (red, yellow, white) cable to hook up dvd to tv, or do I need to fish rca thru wall (harder to do)


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

You can put RCA plugs on a coax cable (both ends) and it will work fine for audio and will usually work fine for video. But you need three of them, one for the red, one for the white, and one for the yellow.

If you are going to fish more cables, better to install five "RG6" type cables, three for the video with red, green, and blue RCA jacks plugged into the "component video" jacks and the other two for audio -- one for white and the other also for red RCA jacks. And while you are at it, fish an HDMI cable and an optical sound cable alongside the others.

If you know that the cables are of unequal quality, use the best one(s) for the video.

Note: Do not put the RCA plug on just one end. There are no working standard combinations of equipment where one cable end goes to a coax stud jack and the other end goes to an RCA jack.


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

An RF modulator will convert the composite (yellow, red white) signal to RF that can be carried on the RG6 cable. 
These were made to connect DVD players to older TV's that did not have the composite jacks. They cost about $15-$20.


----------



## RedHelix (Sep 15, 2010)

iammrfixit's post hit the nail on the head... just one caveat to add: RF Mods are a huge "You get what you pay for" area of electronics. If you buy the cheapest one you can find, it will probably be apparent


----------

